# why install a motor on a mill when you could do this!



## Robbo2234 (21/2/13)

Because we are lazy and want to drink beer! 

http://countrylivinggrainmills.com/grainmill1.html

I would lose so much weight doing this! Lol


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/2/13)

Great Idea!!!!!









Free to a not too lazy, but very inventive home brewer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/2/13)

about 30 people from the bulk buy thread just clicked on this


----------



## mikec (21/2/13)

With that size hopper (and catch tray) you be on and off the bike a zillion times. How annoying. You certainly wouldn't get a workout.


----------



## bignath (21/2/13)

Bought the wife a treadmill several years ago, which isn't getting used.

Have grand plans to use the motor in it for my grain mill. If it can move my fat arse standing on it, i'm sure it's got plenty of grunt to turn over my mill....

Now just need to convince her that we "may as well just throw it out".....seeing as neither of us use it anymore i guess...


----------



## Crusty (21/2/13)

Finally.
SWMBO can now help me in the brewery.


----------



## QldKev (21/2/13)

Next you know they will invent an arm powered one


----------



## Robbo2234 (21/2/13)

QldKev said:


> Next you know they will invent an arm powered one


I think you might be on to something there mate!


----------

